# Kew Gardens World Checklist



## PHRAG (Apr 10, 2007)

I just finished using Kew Gardens World Checklist to update my plant list!

I noticed that some of my orchids had two names on the labels, and to make my life simpler, I wanted to look up the accepted names for these plants.

So I headed over here...

http://gopher.rbgkew.org.uk/wcsp/home.do

...and typed in the names of my orchids. 

You can look up the accepted name for an orchid, see what the synonyms are, and even check google images from a handy link at the bottom of each search page. I found it so interesting that I went ahead and looked up all my orchids. I discovered that some of my orchids have been renamed (Coelogyne ochracea is now Coelogyne nitida) and I found out that one of my species may not exist. Dryadella lansbergii anyone???

I learned a lot about the originating countries of my orchid species too. This is a list of all the places I own orchid species from...

Brazil
Columbia
Comoros Islands
Ecuador
Japan
Madagascar
Mexico
Philippines
Sumatra

Just wanted to share.


----------



## Heather (Apr 10, 2007)

Cool site, is that new? I'd never seen it before!


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't know.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2007)

It's been around for awhile. But thanks for the reminder of it's existence.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 10, 2007)

Here is what I found out about the name changes of some of my orchids...

Acacallis cyanea is now Aganisia cyanea
Diacrium bicornutum is now Caularthron bicornutum
Chamaeangis hariotiana is now Microterangis hariotiana
Coelogyne ochracea is now Coelogyne nitida
Neobathiea filicornu is now Neobathiea grandidierana

And I was misspelling three other orchids.

Can anyone tell me more about why orchids are renamed?


----------



## slippertalker (Apr 10, 2007)

A taxonomist could probably better explain it, but relationships within various genera are better explained/clarified and new genera are created to better define them. Much of this is further splitting or lumping by taxonomists, and often the definitions change over time. Sometimes, they even go full circle back to prior names, and the taxonomic authorities can disagree with each other.
I usually don't change my plant tags until the new concept has been accepted for several years.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 10, 2007)

Is Kew an acceptable source to use for updating this information? 

With such a small number of orchids, it was pretty easy for me to look all of mine up. I find this part of the orchid hobby interesting, though very frustrating for some people I would imagine. I wouldn't change my tags if I had more than 100 plants. : )


----------



## Heather (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, I think so, John. 
Because Kew is in charge of all registration (esp. of hybrids) it is THE authority. I have, however, found it frustrating that they don't update new hyrbid listings more than every 3 months (and usually two months after the three month quarter - so, Jan-March comes out in May or June) and I think their grex search page is really difficult to deal with. You have to spell everything exactly right. When dealing with things like Hsinying Maru that can be tough. 

I haven't had time to play with your page tonight yet but I am hoping it is easier to deal with! It sounded like you had a positive experience so I checked it out and got excited.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 10, 2007)

I didn't look up any hybrids. Just my species. I only have three hybrids now, and ignored them. : )


----------



## Heather (Apr 10, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> I didn't look up any hybrids. Just my species. I only have three hybrids now, and ignored them. : )



SNOB! 

(how many saltines do you add to your chili again? I forgot....)


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 10, 2007)

The number of saltines is not as important as the amount of ketchup. Too much ketchup can ruin a bowl of chili.

Now, back on topic.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 10, 2007)

Ketchup in chili? Horrors! Now just a touch of dark chocolate.......Take care, Eric


----------



## John D. (Apr 11, 2007)

Alright Eric Cincinatti chile is the bomb


----------



## BotanicaLtd (Apr 11, 2007)

I was told by the AOS (when our CCE/AOS Oncidium nanum came back as Trichocentrum nanum) that when in doubt about a name, refer to the Kew World Checklist. I've been changing tags on encyclias that are now called prosthecheas and an epidendrum to dinema. My problem with the name game comes when I've gotten the plants long after the new name has been accepted and they still have the old name on them. It's a lot of work (and requires thinking) to change the tags and call them by their new names, but as a seller, I feel it's my responsibility. Sometimes I feel a bit alone! Many of the changes I've been making make sense...especially the plants coming out of oncidium. Dinema polybulbon still doesn't roll off my tongue (or out of my brain) easily though. oke:


----------



## Kyle (Apr 11, 2007)

BotanicaLtd said:


> It's a lot of work (and requires thinking) to change the tags and call them by their new names, but as a seller, I feel it's my responsibility. Sometimes I feel a bit alone! Many of the changes I've been making make sense...



Thanks, thats a very good attitude to have. I wish all vendors with schlimii 'birchwood' and 'Wilcox' would follow in your shoes.

Kyle


----------

